# Planet X...aka...NIBIRU



## jonak (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone have any information on Planet X or aka Nibiru? Supposedly it was going to hit Earth in the Spring of 2003, but that never happened. Probably some whack-jobs prediction gone wrong. According to Zacharia Sitchen, this so called, Planet X hit Earth...thousands of years ago, creating what we know as the Pacific Ocean. And so on. I was wondering if anyone else had more information...more...in DEPTH information...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 27, 2004)

Here ya go:




__





						Nemesis theory - Planet X
					

Nemesis, ur name comes from the Nemesis theory, not the planet found beyond Pluto.  The planet, called Quaor (something like that) is classified as a Kuiper Belt object along with the supposed hundreds of other wide orbitting rocks.  Pluto would have been  Kuiper belt object if it were...



					www.sffchronicles.com
				




As you've probably already guessed, there's a lot of self-projected gunk being passed around by word of mouth as "fact" and "truth".

The "Nemesis" theory has at least a little scientific credibility - but only as a hypothesis to be tested. Niburu is something that seems to be squarely in the "sensationalism" camp.


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Nov 27, 2004)

www.zetatalk.com is sheer wackiness!


----------



## mac1 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice to see this topic pop up again, as I stated years ago in that other thread, its something that has interested me for a long time. 

The Sumerian's grasp of advanced astromony is breathtaking. Even if the evidence for Nibiru's existance is somewhat circumstantial, the mysteries that surround the largely overlooked Sumerian civilization are gargantuan in both scale and significance.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 4, 2010)

jonak said:


> Anyone have any information on Planet X or aka Nibiru?


 
Recently I found this youtube material about it, I hope it's not too late for you:

oops, let me first have 15 posts at least


----------



## Nessa (Mar 5, 2010)

Well Jonak as I was telling you, recently found this youtube material about Planet X or Nibiru, if you're still around here I hope it can be useful for you:

HERCOLUBUS : THE PLANET OF THE END OF THE WORLD




 
Nibiru, Planet X: HERCOLUBUS IS THE NAME




 
UFO, extraterrestrial and the end of times


----------



## Nik (Mar 5, 2010)

ROFLMAO !!

Nice to see Nibiru show up again, although it does suggest the supporters happily ignore conservation of momentum & other realities of motion...

Hilarity aside, remember that the Pacific Ocean really isn't that old. It has been chopped and changed by continental drift, sea-floor spreading etc etc. The production / subduction is one reason the proposal that an mega-impact spawned the hotspot that now underlies Hawaii is just a hypothesis-- Unlike the concentric rings of the dinosaur-scorcher Q-site (Which *didn't* spawn an obvious hot-spot ;-) anything that age in Pacific has long-since vanished down a subduction zone...


----------



## Ursa major (Mar 5, 2010)

Nibiru spelt backwatds is Uribin, which could be pronounced, "You ribbin'" or even "You're ribbing".









If nothing else, doesn't this prove that the ancient Sumerians knew of, or even met, Ali G?


----------

